# Golf and Country clubs Dubai



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't played golf since I was in college, but I'm thinking of picking up the links again as I see so many courses, mostly empty, on my drives through the city. I prefer playing tennis, but it's hard to find partners and courts that can meet my schedule. 

What are the best courses here. I read another thread describing a 9-hole course in jebel ali, and while useful, won't really cut it for me. I want the whole 9 yards...course, country club and bar. Any useful information would be nice such as membership costs, green fees and accessibility. I'm timid to just rock up to a course in the morning for fear of being turned away from the putting green because I'm not a member or something like that. I can't tell what is public from private here, or how to become involved in a quality golf club experience. Any help would be great.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

indigora said:


> I haven't played golf since I was in college, but I'm thinking of picking up the links again as I see so many courses, mostly empty, on my drives through the city. I prefer playing tennis, but it's hard to find partners and courts that can meet my schedule.
> 
> What are the best courses here. I read another thread describing a 9-hole course in jebel ali, and while useful, won't really cut it for me. I want the whole 9 yards...course, country club and bar. Any useful information would be nice such as membership costs, green fees and accessibility. I'm timid to just rock up to a course in the morning for fear of being turned away from the putting green because I'm not a member or something like that. I can't tell what is public from private here, or how to become involved in a quality golf club experience. Any help would be great.


As far as I know there is a requirement for handicap (I believe gents - 28, ladies - 36). If you fit in this handicap you can book tee time at any Golf Club (Creek Golf Club at Park Hyatt is nice, Emirates Golf Club is where world tournament takes place, there is Montgomerie, Arabian Ranches, you may check them on Internet). If your handicap does not match you will get golf attire and can just practice but not on the Golf field itself. I dont know the charges now, but 3 years ago it was between 400 to 700 AED per tee time per person depending on the Golf Club and season.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*Golfing in Dubai*

Hi, most clubs are semi-p[rivate which means you can just walk in and play. Getting a tee-time on weekends is tough in most good clubs thopugh they do have last minute canbcelations often. While most say they have a handicap criteria they don;t enforce it. Almost all golf courses I played are absoultely beutiful. Greenfees vary on weekends from 500AED to 800AED. The emirates Golf Club (near Emirates hills) is around 35000AED per year and there is an initiation fee of around 20,000 AED. they have a nice pool, squash, tennis two regulation 18 holes and one 9 hole par 3 course. Dubai Creek is also a nice club , though I donlt think they have tennis or squash.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

cdnskier said:


> Hi, most clubs are semi-p[rivate which means you can just walk in and play. Getting a tee-time on weekends is tough in most good clubs thopugh they do have last minute canbcelations often. While most say they have a handicap criteria they don;t enforce it. Almost all golf courses I played are absoultely beutiful. Greenfees vary on weekends from 500AED to 800AED. The emirates Golf Club (near Emirates hills) is around 35000AED per year and there is an initiation fee of around 20,000 AED. they have a nice pool, squash, tennis two regulation 18 holes and one 9 hole par 3 course. Dubai Creek is also a nice club , though I donlt think they have tennis or squash.


I also don't think they have tennis or squash, but the area is nice and quiet, which was not the case with Emirates Golf Club as there is lots of construction around. But both I believe are worth to spend time at


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I also don't think they have tennis or squash, but the area is nice and quiet, which was not the case with Emirates Golf Club as there is lots of construction around. But both I believe are worth to spend time at


Well, I played last weekend at the creek and a few of the holes went rioght beside the highway which was quite noisy ;-), I am happy at the Emirates, its usualy quiet except now they are building lights for the whole Flado course which should be awsone esp the summer.

Hey Ella and Yousuf, you sound like you enjoy golf as well, would you like to have a round together?

Cheers, Ahmed


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

cdnskier said:


> Well, I played last weekend at the creek and a few of the holes went rioght beside the highway which was quite noisy ;-), I am happy at the Emirates, its usualy quiet except now they are building lights for the whole Flado course which should be awsone esp the summer.
> 
> Hey Ella and Yousuf, you sound like you enjoy golf as well, would you like to have a round together?
> 
> Cheers, Ahmed


Hi Ahmed,

Nothing to hide, we don't play golf. I tried once, can't say I enjoyed it too much. My favourite in the whole process is rather driving a buggy car 

We are way more advanced in restaurants and hotels in Dubai as we love to spend weekends out of usual atmosphere. So if you have a family, join us some day. We are very open to new family friends


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Nothing to hide, we don't play golf. I tried once, can't say I enjoyed it too much. My favourite in the whole process is rather driving a buggy car
> 
> We are way more advanced in restaurants and hotels in Dubai as we love to spend weekends out of usual atmosphere. So if you have a family, join us some day. We are very open to new family friends


Hi Ella and Yousuf, well, we enjoy restaurants as well. Our favourate here is Pier Chic. My wife is coming for a visit in March she'll then be moviong permanetly in August. My kids are studying in Canada but visit twice a year and they are into activites like karting, deep sea fishing, snorkling, Kite surfing ..etc. 

cheers, Ahmed


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

cdnskier said:


> Hi Ella and Yousuf, well, we enjoy restaurants as well. Our favourate here is Pier Chic. My wife is coming for a visit in March she'll then be moviong permanetly in August. My kids are studying in Canada but visit twice a year and they are into activites like karting, deep sea fishing, snorkling, Kite surfing ..etc.
> 
> cheers, Ahmed


Cool, so we can make it some day. Where are you from originally. If you in a favor of making friends with us, send me a private message, so can continue about our families outside of public view


----------

